
Apple Loses Top Laptop Rating - Corrado
http://www.laptopmag.com/articles/laptop-brand-ratings
======
timemachiner
I've used the new MBP since its release. It's fine. I have no issues with the
battery and came to like the keyboard and screen.

The anti-MBP threads in HN is tiring. How many threads have we had on this?
How many threads will we have on this filled with the same kind comments?

The current top comment is the same as the top comments in the previous
threads. I almost think at this point people post these links and post anti-
MBP comments for easy karma.

I'd rather see HN discuss something else at this point. If you don't like the
new MBP don't buy it. It's fine for my programming needs. Maybe not yours, but
let's discuss something else at this point on HN.

~~~
rusk
It's not that the new MBP isn't "fine" \- it's just that the gap with
competitors has closed _a lot_. People asking me which laptop to buy used
always be a very simple answer ("Buy a Macbook"). They were head and shoulders
better than anything else. But it's down to mere inches now and the additional
drawbacks which I won't go into here since as you rightly say they've been
covered _ad nauseum_ \- are far more glaring now than they would have been a
few years ago.

~~~
timemachiner
That's Apples problem. Hopefully Apple gets the message that consumers want
actual pro laptops. What I'm suggesting is let's discuss something more
important on HN at this point.

~~~
rusk
Well with respect, you brought it up ...

------
nkkollaw
> The company's MacBooks are slim, powerful and well-built, but you'll need
> pile of money and a bagful of dongles. The company's support and warranty
> options are second to none.

Mmm...

So, the only reason why the MacBook Pro isn't first is the price? It doesn't
make any sense.

I bought the Late-2016 MacBook Pro (no touchbar, of course), and it's the best
laptop I've ever used by a long shot.

I wasn't happy to have to pay more than I used to (EUR 1490 vs. EUR 1199), but
being a developer my machine is important, and with my hourly wage the expense
is justified if I can be more productive. Thanks to the improved keyboard, I'm
more productive as I can type faster and more enjoyably. I also used to have a
MacBook Air, and I _love_ the HiDPI display.

I don't have a bag full of dongles, so I have no idea what that's about. I
attach the laptop to an external monitor, so I have 1 adapter that I keep
plugged into the HDMI cable. It's got 2 USB3 ports, HDMI, and another USB-C
port. I never bring it with me or use it besides for the monitor, though.

I definitely would not want to replace my current laptop with a plastic Lenovo
to save $300 (or whatever).

I guess laptopmag.com is trying to ride the MacBook bitching wave one last
time to get some visitors.

~~~
snovv_crash
While you may be happy with not being able to plug in anything except USB-C
while away from your desk, many are not. What happens if you go to a friend's
house and they give you a flash drive with 20GB of photos to look at? What
happens if you go travelling and need to get the pictures off your camera's SD
card? What if you get given a flash drive with your client's work on it just
before taking a flight?

I don't doubt that for some people the dongle situation isn't a problem, and
I'd be happy to accept these limitations from a cheap chromebook or a tablet.
But the temerity to put out a laptop with these limitations (never mind the
16GB of RAM limit since 2011) while plastering on a "Pro" label astnoshes me;
IMO it really dilutes the brand, and it seems I'm not the only one.

~~~
nkkollaw
I do have a dongle, but I don't mind and have never had to take it out when I
did bring it with me.

As for the "Pro", it just means "Premium". Not "for professional software
develoepers".

~~~
snovv_crash
And if they'd called it the MacBook Premium I'd be happy.

But if you are a professional photographer, video editor, animator,
mechanical/civil/chemical engineer, or yes, a software developer, and want a
truly "Pro" grade laptop, Apple doesn't make something suitable for you.
Instead I'd have to recommend Dell's Professional line, eg the Precision 5520,
which can be customised to have Professional things such as a security cable
lock, 32GB RAM, an SSD as well as an extra HDD, and the choice between a high-
resolution IGZO touch screen and a 1080p matt screen.

It also comes with more than one type of port for maximum compatibility
without needing a bag full of dongles or a bulky dock. And frankly, it looks
just as good, if not better, than the MacBook.

------
threatofrain
Is this a particularly prestigious publication or something? Otherwise it
seems to be some random award.

~~~
heavymark
No, it's not a prestigious publication or special as this article already was
on HN previously, and discussions on how it's just meaningless non statically
valid ratings from internal staff. Alas, many cling to any chance to sing the
old song of Apple is doomed, it can't innovate, x wouldn't have happened if
Steve was alive, how people are threatening to switch, etc. But with Apple's
uncharacteristic Mac Pro announcement perhaps years of griping can eventually
move the needle, so I suppose whatever works for people.

------
fumar
I purchased an MacBook Pro with touchbar to replace my Surface Pro 3. I was
tired of 4-5 hour battery life on the Surface. From high school to early
career, I always stuck with Apple products until the switch to Surface a years
back.

It has been a tough transition to a non-touch screen. I understand the
following statement doesn't have a logical foundation...I just hate staring at
the touchbar. I don't like that its there, it is never useful. TouchID on a
laptop is genius. USB C, I can get use to. I can see the light at the end of
the tunnel on that one, but I miss the magsafe connector. I like the bigger
trackpad, great! I give the machine a solid 8/10.

I would love if Apple released an iPad Pro + Macbook thing. Perhaps, I can
never go back from a device with touch + pen + convertible to tablet device. I
am attempting to live in harmony with the touchbar, but something feels just a
tad of the mark with the new Pro.

~~~
secfirstmd
Me too would love the iPad pro + Macbook thing. I would bet decent money it's
in the pipeline but they are squeezing profit from Macbook lines just because
they can. Next up i reckon will be a touchscreen Macbook, which is well needed
i reckon. Then what you describe.

~~~
antfarm
Apple made it clear in their roundtable discussion with selected journalists
earlier this month that they don't have plans for a mac with a touchscreen.

[https://www.macrumors.com/2017/04/05/apple-no-plans-for-
touc...](https://www.macrumors.com/2017/04/05/apple-no-plans-for-touchscreen-
or-arm-based-macs/)

------
yellow_viper
Been using Apple since I was 10 (First computer was a PowerPC). Have owned
most iPhones and all around been an Apple fanboy.

The latest macbook was the last straw, a 40% increase in price is not
acceptable. I switched to a Nexus (and loving it). I bought a macbook for Uni
(2015 model - The loss of ports and addition of a battery draining touchbar
doesn't appeal) but only due to the fact that I needed something that would
perform well and last all day. (Gaming laptops only last 2-5hrs).

Unless they unveil some version with ports reinstated and a huge battery (16+
hrs) I don't see myself ever going back.

~~~
mark_l_watson
I have grown to like the USB-C port on my new MacBook. I bought the matching
LG ultra-def monitor that acts as a charging station and a hub, providing 3
extra USB-C ports, one of which I just keep a dongle for USB 2.

My only complaint is the high cost.

~~~
yellow_viper
Depends on your use. The only ports I don't use on my mac are the Mini dvi. I
use both USBs daily, HDMI when at friends, and the SD card slot for loading
pictures from clients - and don't want to carry adapters around with me. The
loss of MagSafe is another big one.

Kinda defeats the purpose having a nice sleek macbook only having to plug
something like this into it

[http://cdn.bgr.com/2016/12/macbook-pro-2016-hyperdrive-
all-i...](http://cdn.bgr.com/2016/12/macbook-pro-2016-hyperdrive-all-in-one-
adapter-kickstarter-2.jpg?quality=98&strip=all&strip=all)

~~~
blktiger
Apple has always been early on technology changes like USB-C, in a couple
years we'll look back on this like when the iMac dropped the floppy drive.
USB-C is obviously better, it's just a matter of time before everything uses
it.

~~~
subway
Apple has been anything _but_ early on USB-C.

~~~
blktiger
How many laptop had only USB-C before the MacBook in early 2015? The spec was
only finalized in August 2014.

~~~
snovv_crash
And then they released new laptops in late 2015 with no USB-C ports. _And_ 2
iterations of phones.

------
tzs
Note that this is ranking the companies for their laptop business as a whole.
It doesn't say anything about particular individual laptops made by those
companies. It's not clear that these rankings say anything useful to someone
whose goal is to choose a laptop to buy.

It is quite possible that company X could handily outrank company Y, but for
every segment of the laptop market that they both participate in Y's offering
beats X's.

It looks like the main reason Apple is #5 on their ranking is a low score in
"value & selection". Apple gets 6 points out of a possible 15. The top 4 get
14, 15, 15, and 14.

For that component of the score, they "[...] awarded points for offering a
wide range of laptop types (budget, business, gaming, etc.) and for providing
aggressive pricing".

Only Microsoft got a lower "value & selection" score (5). Microsoft also got
slammed on innovation because the only new model since the last evaluation was
the Surface Book with Performance Base, and that only changed the base. They
got nailed on design too for not offering more colors for the Surface book.

Yet they call the Surface Pro 4 still "the best detachable on the market", and
the Surface Book Pro with Performance Base "One of the most powerful 13-inch,
non-gaming systems currently on the market", and say that Microsoft remains "a
clear leader in 2-in-1 innovation".

------
YellowCode
If Razer can fit a GTX 1060 into a 14-inch chassis, why can't Apple? There's
definitely a market of users who barely unplug their laptop while doing
serious work/play, but want the option of portability. Getting a gaming/video-
editing desktop forces a lifestyle change if I need to take my computer
somewhere or relocate. Most places I go, I can usually find a plug if I'm
doing serious work. Make a laptop as thick as the 2011 MBP with a real
graphics card and the same renowned build quality please. Billions of dollars
and no sense; squandered on accessory watches, dongles and pads, which barely
qualify as computers for anyone in the power-user user-base and devs.

------
intopieces
Competition is good. I have no particular affinity for Apple being "#1" on a
list -- I much prefer there being several companies constantly one-upping each
other to make more laptops that suit my current and future needs.

------
egwynn
Previously
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14079562](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14079562)

------
ValentineC
One thing I don't understand: why are there no laptop manufacturers apart than
Apple putting effort into making a better trackpad?

~~~
gillette
Great question - this is actually one of the few reasons that I still
recommend Macs at this point...

------
ap46
Stock up on the late-2015 MBP ya'll.

